# Vehicle registration enforcement



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

I am looking for information on what the state of MA, or individual agencies, are doing about MA residents who register their vehicles in NH, or other states, to avoid the expenses in MA. Is there any one agency that takes the lead on these, or is it just "catch as catch can?"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There is a tip line to inform on them

*Tip Line:* 800-I Pay Tax

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19162&highlight=plates+MA


----------

